# Love my new Protec



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

SO awhile ago I had a 06 Protec, with XT4000 limbs, and one of the nice guys I know (TC) talked me out of it. So I decided a month or so ago to build up a couple new old Hoyts.. LOL 
My first one is a 06 Camo Protec I bought, it had XT3000 limbs, bought 2 sets of XT 4000's from Barnsdale archery, and Gary found me a set of #2 Cam and Half's, and I found some 65% mods. My other friend made me some new threads for it and I have a serious shooter. I threw a 12" stab on it, an old golden key Superstar rest and the past few days have been tuning.  Got the cams tuned, (easy stuff there- I like the top cam to hit just a fraction before the bottom) and today walk back tuned to 40 yards. What a great bow. Solid back wall, easy draw cycle, smooth and the bow just sits perfect with the 11 Oz disc weight on the stab. 

I have another 06 Protec at NW Hydro Dipping right now, its going to be a carbon matrix, with red in the clear coat giving it a tint. Of course the limb pockets and various other parts are being cerakoted that same red. This build will have silver #2 GTX cams to experiment on how they perform with this build. I also have a red/black string for it, and of course red and black weights for the side stab, thinking I'll go with a total black front stab and weight. LOL 

I just finished building my son an 06 Protec (blue fade to black riser) with XT3000 limbs and #1 cam and halfs. Fits his draw length of 27" well. Its a 50# draw weight. 

I am also building a couple FrankenHoyts, 2 Vantage Pro risers, one will be for me with GTX cams and the other for my son with GTX cams, both will have XT 3000 limbs, a 45 1/4 ATA. I have everything for those except the #1 GTX cams (on order) for the sons bow. I have 2 others (vantages) sitting awaiting production and 2 more Protecs in the shop waiting for some XT 4000 limbs. 

Did I mention I just found a green fusion 06 Protec that is the same as the one I gave away awhile back to TC.... 

Is there a 12 step program for this addiction?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

The son's new finger bow. 06 Protec, need to get the new strings on it, or at least cut off that D loop...


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice builds! What did the Barnsdale limbs cost you if you don't mind me asking? I absolutely love my Vantage Pros with Cam 1/2 Plus but your limbs have me thinking!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

225 includes shipping...


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

That is not bad, I have three of those bows two of which have literally 1000's of shots on them. I have a Podium X 40 ordered and going to give it try, if that doesn't work out I will dump it and totally rebuild my 3 VPs.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Totally cool. Looks like you caught whatever Gary has. Gotta love those 05/06 Protecs.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

It's not my fault :wink:


mitchell said:


> Totally cool. Looks like you caught whatever Gary has. Gotta love those 05/06 Protecs.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Cause of my shoulder I'm giving up on my beloved recurves after a few years of trying and returning fulltime to shooting compounds with fingers. Have a Secpter 4 with the furious cams that I am shooting at 38 pounds with no issues so far, but like the looks of these Protecs a lot. Are limbs in the 30-45 or 35-50 range available for these? Also do they still make the cams and or round wheels or are they only available on the used market. I'm interested in putting one of these together if the right combination of parts can still be found.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bill, Just about anything can be found on the used market, I keep an eye on here and ebay. Accuwheels, Wheel and Half or cams are out there. I just built a 40-50# Protec for my son, the blue one above. Its got XT3000 66 deflection limbs with cam and half cams.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> It's not my fault :wink:


He is an enabler...


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, beautiful stuff. The last I knew Barnsdale was just in the process of making split limbs. Looks like they came through. What poundage range with the cam 1/2s and what is the limb deflection of the Barnsdale 4000s? 

Keep us posted on the GTX cams. 

Do you know where I can come by a set of limb pivots?

There is no 12 step program... just leave a few spare parts for the rest of us with Protecs will ya?


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

rsarns said:


> Bill, Just about anything can be found on the used market, I keep an eye on here and ebay. Accuwheels, Wheel and Half or cams are out there. I just built a 40-50# Protec for my son, the blue one above. Its got XT3000 66 deflection limbs with cam and half cams.


I have shot the old Pro Vantage with wheels and know how smooth (and slow, with no wall) they are. How do the other offerings such as cam and a half and the GTX cams compare. I'm particularly concerned about the draw cycle and getting over the hump. That's the part that hurts my shoulder the most. I know I could shoot wheels but looking for a little more speed if possible. An recommendations?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Old Sarge said:


> I have shot the old Pro Vantage with wheels and know how smooth (and slow, with no wall) they are. How do the other offerings such as cam and a half and the GTX cams compare. I'm particularly concerned about the draw cycle and getting over the hump. That's the part that hurts my shoulder the most. I know I could shoot wheels but looking for a little more speed if possible. An recommendations?


I am going to play a bit over the next week, comparing the GTX and cam and half's. To me they are smooth with a solid back wall, but I am comparing against the spiral cams on a couple of my other bows (rough shoulder workout). I just recently gave away my old Pro Vantage with wheels to a young shooter who loved it. I have had several old hoyts with wheels, including and Aspen I recently sold. Loved the feel of the riser just never got along with the lack of wall with the wheels.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

b-a-maniak said:


> Wow, beautiful stuff. The last I knew Barnsdale was just in the process of making split limbs. Looks like they came through. What poundage range with the cam 1/2s and what is the limb deflection of the Barnsdale 4000s?
> 
> Keep us posted on the GTX cams.
> 
> ...


The Barnsdale limbs I bought were his 53 number, which were supposed to be 82 Def, but they came out a bit heavier than expected. He also makes a lower def (his number 49), that I am going to try, if my calculations are right then I should be around 55-60#'s. 

For limb pivots I think any hoyt dealer should have some laying around?


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah back when we were young and didn't know any better the ProVantage with wheels was better than biscuits and gravy. Amazing how good stuff is when you don't have other options.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes I love my Protecs I have 4 with different limb configurations.1-3000, 2-4000, 1-3500 .I shot a nice 6x6 bull in Idaho last year with my 3500 limb protec Frankenstein bow.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

ebutler said:


> Yes I love my Protecs I have 4 with different limb configurations.1-3000, 2-4000, 1-3500 .I shot a nice 6x6 bull in Idaho last year with my 3500 limb protec Frankenstein bow.


What cam system are you shooting?


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ren if you are interested I have two sets of hoyt limbs in camo. The first set is marked 84 def and they are 16 and 1/8 inches from the butt of the limb to center of axle hole. The second set are marked 92 def and are 15 1/8.

Tim


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Mitchell I am shooting 2-accuwheels ,1-cam.5,and 1-wheel .5


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Those Hoyt pro-tech bows are real nice. I had one and really liked the way it shot. Hoyt was impossible to get parts from so I ended up selling it on ebay. The builds above are really well done thanks for sharing!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bow Bender (Pat), thanks for your posts and you tube videos on an easy way to find string lengths on these Frankenbows also. By the way I got your spinner, works great!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

have to admit i'm so jealous i quit reading this thread . enjoy them sir as they are REALLY nice bows . . . peace


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

rsarns said:


> Bow Bender (Pat), thanks for your posts and you tube videos on an easy way to find string lengths on these Frankenbows also. By the way I got your spinner, works great!


Thanks for the kind words, it's good to know I'm not completely full of crap 
Glad to hear the spinner is working for ya seems to be rather universally enjoyed.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My latest build, NW Hydro Dipping just sent me my riser back (Carbon Matrix with red tint in the clear coat, red cerakote limb butts and cable bar), with Barnsadale XT 4000 limbs and #2 GTX cams, and I have a 30.5" DL 60# Protec.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Really lookin good! I'm partial to black bows.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hoyt Protec, is my favorite Hoyt Riser of all time.

02' Hoyt Protec (I think) w/ XT3000 and #2 GTX cams, ~29" DL. I've got 74 def limbs and get about 60# limb bolts bottomed out. Long limbs and GTX cams turns out to be a better option then the more aggressive Spirals I use to shoot before.

Rsarns How are they with the longer XT4000.

Hopefully an Aspen that I recently scored will be here soon, LX Pro w/ Command Cams, I'm thinking I might try getting GTX cams on that Bow as well.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL you bought that Aspen off of Ebay, I bid for awhile on it. Saw the LX pro limbs, and figured I'd see if I could get it cheap.

THe GTX so far seems pretty snappy and I like them. I picked up 10 FPS as compared to the same setup with cam and half. Of course different strings and cables so hard to really compare. I shoot spirals on my Pro Comp Elite, and it really will wear you out... LOL


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

That was me, I like tooling around with older Bows, Protecs have been by far my favorite. Had a Stratus and an Oasis, both have been sold and passed on so wanted to play with an Aspen now.

Probably paid more than I should have, but I got a deal on the shipping *bay calculated to ~$2. which was puzzling, but hey who am I to complain, it's the Sellers listing.

After I calculate what the arbitrary ~$30. which it normally costs to ship a bow, I'm fine with the cost.

rsarns I'd like to compare string and cable lengths that You came up with. My XT3000 vs.Your XT4000 (aka LX Pro)


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

aaronpv2 said:


> That was me, I like tooling around with older Bows, Protecs have been by far my favorite. Had a Stratus and an Oasis, both have been sold and passed on so wanted to play with an Aspen now.
> 
> Probably paid more than I should have, but I got a deal on the shipping *bay calculated to ~$2. which was puzzling, but hey who am I to complain, it's the Sellers listing.
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM with what I built the strings and cables to. That was for my 30.5" DL and #2 GTX cams


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Awesome thread, didn't know Barnsdale was building limbs for old Hoyts. Got love these old Hoyt. I have an addiction to the old Ultratecs, I'm not sure how many I have, over a half dozen for sure.


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

Love the red limb pockets! My 2005 UltraTec needed new Spirals and could only find Xs so my limb pockets and quiver got re-anodized black. The other was an Element with a painted grip.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks sharp FranklinManklin


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

rsarns said:


> Looks sharp FranklinManklin


X2:thumbs_up


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Man I cant believe that TGROSS144 posted up that he had a set of 4000 limbs and a set of 3000 limbs for sale and nobody jump on them before I did.Thanks TGROSS144


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

Anybody got any #2 cam and 1/2 adjustables in bronze/green?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

FranklinManklin, I don't have bronze/green but might be able to hook you up with silver?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

aaronpv2 said:


> View attachment 2220103
> 
> 
> Hoyt Protec, is my favorite Hoyt Riser of all time.
> ...



Aaron,

Did you ever put the GTX cams on the Aspen?


----------

